# Save to Device Android and LR Mobile



## gilgarci (May 29, 2019)

I use my SD card for LR. When I decide to “store locally” on my Huawei P30 Pro, exactly where are they stored? How can I access them outside of LR Mobile?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2019)

They'd still be buried within the app's data store. I'm not an Android user beyond a little testing, so I can't lead you much further than that I'm afraid.


----------



## Woodbutcher (May 30, 2019)

Victoria is on the right track.  They are stored in the Andriod/data/com.adobe.lrmoble folder structure.  And once they are uploaded to the cloud you don't have the full sized originals anymore.  You other apps are sandboxed from viewing that directory structure.  My LR mobile app went into a very long Updating mode and I can look to see if it allows exporting, but if you can export then you just save to a local device folder and can access that from Google Photos easily.

And LR Mobile just came back.  Yes, you could share to Google Photos.  You can do that from LR Mobile whether you store locally or not.


----------



## Woodbutcher (May 31, 2019)

Wow, I just reread my post.  I've got to start proofreading before I submit.  Several typos/grammar issues.  Oh well, I'll do better next time.  And I'll blame the caffeine for typing too fast


----------



## gilgarci (May 31, 2019)

I read the answers and I think my question was misunderstood. In album view, you have an option to “store locally” whereby they are downloaded to my phone.  I was asking where exactly are they stored on my phone........Thanks again.


----------



## Woodbutcher (May 31, 2019)

Yes, and that is what I answered.  It is stored in the directory structure I listed.  However you can't directly access that with an app other than a file manager app because of how Android sandboxes (blocks) app access to the data of other apps.  It is a security thing.   I don't know what you want to do with them, other than knowing where they are, but essentially the locally stored images are with the LR App.  So if you move it to the external SD card, the files move with it.


----------



## gilgarci (Jun 1, 2019)

Many thanks, Woodbutcher. Now I understand. Clear explanation.  The mobile is so different from Version 5 I have on my mac, and still getting used to the mobile version.


----------

